# Primitive but effective



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have learned so much from you guys in the past year. 
Thank you so much.

I built a couple of the shop items you guys have so generously shared on this forum.

Kenbo- I built the Vortex vacuum about a month ago after you posted a great how to.

When you look at my setup, please don't laugh ( too much )
Mine is very primitive and I will enclose the vacuum for noise reduction but I wanted to share my success with you...Thank you










I wanted to use plywood instead of the plastic bucket top. I used my circle cutting jig to make a tight fit on the bucket and then mounted a street 90 and a piece of 2" PVC










I cut the bottom out of the blue bucket and mounted it inside the Homer Bucket to increase the capacity a little.










I use a very long shop vac hose that I sling around the shop and hook up to different machines I have. I also use it to vacuum the floors and around my various benches. 

I planed down some rough cherry down from 1" to 9/16ths. 
That's a lot of planer shavings. After I got done, I decided to see how it was working....
I couldn't believe it.
The bucket was 3/4 full but I could still the the bottom of my shop vac canister.....wow!!!!!

Thank you ....Thank you.......Happy New Year!!!!!!


----------

